# Mid Work Week Fun(Urban Calling)!



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted to show you a few clips of what I've called in around town between developments while working the past week. The first Coyote video is from today, a pair of Coyotes showed up within 60 seconds of using the Keychain call. Second Coyote video I have 2 on film & a third came in a minute later. The Bobcat came in after 3 sequences on the call(6 minutes). All sets were me in dress clothes standing under a shade tree!

The Call:




Coyotes:








Bobcat:





Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Let's try those first two again...

The Call:






Coyote Double:






Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Dang....they don't want to upload properly.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They worked for me Mark, the last one of the bobcat is cool !! How close did he get ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Mark... It's funny how they respond when you don't have a weapon.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice Mark... It's funny how they respond when you don't have a weapon.


Haha yeah no kidding!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> They worked for me Mark, the last one of the bobcat is cool !! How close did he get ?


I first spotted the bobcat at 80 yards & he closed the gap all the way to 10 yards from me in about 15 seconds. He spotted the movement of me moving the phone to keep him in frame. If I hadn't moved for that he probably would've run me over!

You guys can view all 4 videos?!

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That's where a .22 or .25 cal airgun would shine, quiet and discreet even around suburbia.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mark, all 6 of them worked for me. At first the four wouldnt. After watching the last 2 all of them worked. Probably had to do with buffering, I sure aint no computer guy though.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, all 6 of them worked for me. At first the four wouldnt. After watching the last 2 all of them worked. Probably had to do with buffering, I sure aint no computer guy though.


I'm glad they are playing for you guys then! Maybe it's got something to do with my phone not playing them after I uploaded.

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is the edited full length videos of the triple & bobcat coming in!






Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mark, I am pretty sure that was a quadruple... I seen a pair.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Mark, I am pretty sure that was a quadruple... I seen a pair.


Yeah after reviewing the video a few times it was indeed a quad! Pretty good for a guy in dress clothes 50 yards off a busy road huh? Lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sure was... But I believe they can tell if you have a firearm with, and what you're maximum ethical range is. I had one @ 250+ yards stand on a hill and bark at me for ten minutes, I had the mini-14 with. I came back with the 22-250 and he wouldn't show his face.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Sure was... But I believe they can tell if you have a firearm with, and what you're maximum ethical range is. I had one @ 250+ yards stand on a hill and bark at me for ten minutes, I had the mini-14 with. I came back with the 22-250 and he wouldn't show his face.


Yeah I had one up north in December that thought he was safe at 320 yards. Just walked back & forth barking for 10 minutes. I sat up onto my knees(to see him) & dropped him with the .223! Those type of shots are what have me going back out time after time.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks for posting


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

This is too much fun guys.....lol. Called a new spot today for 3 minutes & these two showed up at 50 yards.






Also found this as well. Still wearing the ultimate scouting shoes(I think they are good luck). 










Now I need to find time to get out to these spots with the crossbow!

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Mark !!! I think I would have that crossbow with me all the time, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mark, you've got to stop calling at the zoo, I can't seem to call any thing other than this road runner, he attacked my Mojo critter, I've even resorted to using hand calls...


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Mark, you've got to stop calling at the zoo, I can't seem to call any thing other than this road runner, he attacked my Mojo critter, I've even resorted to using hand calls...


Haha nice! Had a hawk almost take my hat off this evening! Right now I'm solely using hand calls(raspy rabbit, bird distress, howling) and they have been responding pretty good. I'm really trying to get better at howling as I would like to be able to throw anything I want upwind with just mouth calls(personal goal). I find the electronic calls work better while there are some uneducated dogs (early season or very remote areas). Hope that might help you put a couple down!

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mark...I am going to order a pocket call and a key chain call. I think its about time the yotes get a new sound up here in the north. Thanks for the videos and the new sound

Larry


----------

